# Wooly breeds: dematting



## Ainsleys_mommy (Dec 11, 2012)

I got a fuzzy Holland Lop that was completely matted when I brought him home. I worked out all of the mats over a four day period, but his skin is so red and he's got bald patches on his hips and neck (the neck I had to actually shave though). When I was brushing/combing I held the hair at the skin so it wouldn't pull so much, but I was wondering if there's a better way to do it. I don't intend for him to get matted again, but just in case, wanted to know.


----------



## dungeonbunnies (Dec 11, 2012)

When Swiffer (lionhead) kept getting a poppy bum, I gave him a bath with baby shampoo. It helped lubricate the matted hair enough to let the mats slide out and not take healthy and clean hair with it. Now, I keep his bum trimmed too.

As long as you stay on top of brushing any clumps as soon as you find them. (I check on days that I don't brush) your lil guy will be fine.

Good luck!


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Dec 11, 2012)

If the matting is to the skin, then I would recommend shaving it. It doesn't take too long and is less stressful for the rabbit. Matting in harder to reach areas can be shaved out as well, this can be around the neck or belly. 
If there are matts that are not near the skin and in an easy to deal with area, then you can carefully cut them out. 
If the matting is not too bad, you can try brushing it out, but this can depend on the wool and the matt. Brushing out the matt can make it easier for matts to form in that area again. 

To prevent matting, you need to brush out really well. Use a comb to get out little tangles and make sure yo get down to the skin. Many people will just brush the top of the coat while the fur near the skin gets matted. A slicker brush is good to help with matts that are forming to work them out. A fine toothed comb is best. 
Using a blower is a good idea. A small shop vac with a blower will work as well. This helps open up the coat to keep it in good condition. If you don't want to use this, you can use a hair dryer on a cool setting to help find matts that are forming.


----------



## woahlookitsme (Dec 11, 2012)

I second shaving. If the mats are too bad I would just cut them out. Be very careful when cutting though. And then once the fur comes back in then just upkeep and brush daily for only a few minutes.


----------



## ldoerr (Dec 11, 2012)

Just brush regularly and if need be shave it. I have a Jersey wooly whos coat is in a constant state of mess.


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits (Dec 11, 2012)

I've found that a wide-tooth grooming comb works best on my Jersey Woolies. I lift up each layer of wool and brush the bottom layer down. Usually the nape of the neck and the hindquarter by the tail area areas to watch, as well as under the chin.


----------



## tamsin (Dec 11, 2012)

Shaving is really quickest way, that gets you back to good fluff so you can start from scratch. If he's a pet then regularly clipping around the troublesome areas will making grooming much easier. I know a lot of pet angora owners that keep the fur to about an inch long with regular haircuts.


----------



## Ainsleys_mommy (Dec 11, 2012)

Well, I got all of the mats that were in him out either through shaving or brushing, but his hair sucks to be quite honest. It's very fine and silky. I have Lionheads and Jersey Woolies and they're nothing compared to him. I know it's probably just baby hair, so hopefully it'll molt out. If it gets too bad, I'll shave it short and keep it that way until he gets older (assuming the texture improves).


----------



## MiniLopHop (Dec 12, 2012)

Do you know what the fuzzy part came from? If it was an angora it might stay fine and silky, that's what my english angora feels like. I brush layers and going from wide tooth to a fine comb.


----------

